# TackTick vs. KVH



## jheaton (Apr 21, 2002)

I''m looking at either the TackTick RaceMaster (I think this is the one) compass or the KVH compass with maxi display for my boat. 

Any experience with either? they appear to be about the same price, when mounting brackets, etc. are included. I like the idea with the KVH of having the buttons for pt/stbd tack and start timer located in the cockpit, however any experience would be appreciated.

Thanks

John


----------



## geohan (Mar 8, 2000)

We do club racing with the KVH flux-gate compass. Typically we have light shifty winds which quickly separate those who are in phase from those who are not. The tacking course reference feature is thus very handy to measure <how much> you are being lifted or headed. It enables you to set limits on the L or H according to pre-race observations and more easily ''stay in phase'' with the wind shifts. Tacking downwind is similarly enhanced by setting the Course reference to dead downwind and jibing on predetermined lifts.

Another feature we like is the auto-compensation of the compass by merely doing a slow 360 degree turn. It''s comforting in the fog to know that your compass is reasonably accurate.

We don''t use the starting timer, prefering instead a regular count-down, count-up stop watch. But what would really help is for the Course reference to show off-course readings to 60 degrees either side instead of being limited to only 20 degrees. This would save the mental arithmetic of determining mean wind directions. But I guess enough is enough. Gotta leave some room for sailor intuition.

Regards, George


----------

